# Best headset?



## untz (Feb 5, 2006)

What is the better headset, Sennheiser or Plantronics?

My uses are:

(1) Listening to music on a computer.

(2) Getting the *BEST* quality voice transmission (on both ends), while using a chat program, such as, Skype or instant messenger.

This is what I've been considering: 

Sennheiser RS130

Is there a product that's better than Sennheiser and Plantronics?

Kindest regards,


----------



## andychrist (Feb 5, 2006)

Dunno if there is anything better, but is the Sennheiser really made for VoIP, and is it macompatible?  This model is not USB, the preferred mode for internet telephony, nor is it advertised for use as a softphone.  On the other hand, the Plantronics wireless USB headset is made for VoIP, but is monaural.  Plantronics does make a couple of decent macompatible, stereophonic, USB VoIP headsets, but these are not wireless.  I recently purchased a DSP-400 and it works fine with both Gizmo and iTunes.


----------



## fryke (Feb 5, 2006)

It's simply a good wireless headphone as far as I can see. And for that, it might be good. But ain't got a microphone, I'd say. I'm sometimes using my SonyEricsson Bluetooth headset, which works quite well. (And then it feels like I'm actually using a phone... and I can wander around a couple of meters.)


----------



## joe_burban (Feb 6, 2006)

Fryke,

Would you tell me which model of SonyEricsson headset you are using?

thx


----------



## fryke (Feb 6, 2006)

HBH-660, I believe. It's in the car right now...


----------



## joe_burban (Feb 9, 2006)

Thx.

I went with logitech USB 250.  An inexpensive USB headset. Doesn't require additional batteries (as I believe plantronics models did).  So far, works great with skype.


----------



## Pramod_Mac (Feb 11, 2006)

For me "Plantronics" works very well...


----------

